

Ask HN: Which RFCs illumined you and why? - invertedlambda

For web folks, RFC 2616 could/should be considered required reading. I'm wondering which RFCs gave you the most "a-ha" moments and why?<p>And, which RFCs do you think everyone should read and why?
======
sagacity
RFC 2229 - A Dictionary Server Protocol

<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2229>

It even inspired and enabled us to create:

<http://www.TheEnglishDictionary.org>

